# und los gehts ...



## Frank (19. Okt. 2005)

Hi @ all,

so, lange genug hab ich jezze geschwiegen, wird Zeit, das ich mal wieder ein paar Posts zusammenbringe.    

Nach erledigtem Umzug, habe ich mir eigentlich vorgenommen, dieses Jahr nicht mehr mit dem Teich anzufangen. Aber bedingt durch das schöne Wetter, das allgemeine Vorwärtskommen im Garten und nicht zuletzt durch die Verlängerung meines Urlaubs, hab ich mich nun aber doch dazu entschlossen zumindest schon mal mit dem buddeln zu beginnen. Fertig wird er dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich nicht mehr; soll er aber auch nicht, da die Pflanzen sowieso erst nächstes Frühjahr eingesetzt werden sollen.

Den Filter möchte ich als Schwerkraft ausführen, der nachher unter der Terrasse verschwinden wird. (Hoffentlich plätschert es nicht zu laut). Außerdem ist ein Bachlauf geplant. Ursprünglich war auch ein Pflanzenfilter vorgesehen, der musste aber leider aus Platzgründen weichen. Da ich aber keine Koi in meiner zukünftigen Pfütze haben möchte (für mich zu Pflegeintensiv, da ich des öfteren auf Montage bin), sondern einen Fischteich mit Mischbesatz, kann ich schon ein paar mehr Pflanzen in den Teich setzen, die nicht gleich wieder "ausgegraben" werden.

Teichgröße ist ca. 18 - 20 m², Teichinhalt lässt sich jetzt noch schwer sagen, aber ich hoffe es werden mal so 10.000 - 12.0000 l. Genaue Literzahl werde ich beim Wassereinlassen durch Messuhr erhalten.

So, jetzt aber erst einmal ein paar Fotos von heute. Ich hoffe mit der richtigen Reihenfolge klappt es.

Wenn ja, dann ist auf dem ersten der Grundriss zu erkennen.
Auf dem zweiten sieht man meine wenigkeit beim buddeln des "Profilgrabens". Bin jetzt bei ca. 150 cm Tiefe, schätze das dürfte reichen.
Und das dritte: Tja, wenns dann heute nicht doch noch angefangen hätte zu regnen, dann wär ich wohl noch eine bisschen weiter gekommen.


----------



## Thorsten (19. Okt. 2005)

Hi Frank,

ja ja die ungeduldigen Teichbauer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sieht aber schon klasse aus...hast viel geschafft!

Anbei mal ein Pic von vor zwei Wochen, da sieht man deutlich den Unterschied!

Respekt


----------



## Frank (19. Okt. 2005)

@ Thorsten,

hatte ich dir da eigentlich das Copyright für überlassen?


   :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## Thorsten (19. Okt. 2005)

nö aber das stört mich wirklich net


----------



## kwoddel (19. Okt. 2005)

Hi Frank
Den da im Loch den kenn ich, aber wer ist das auf dem lezten Foto? ja der andere    doch nicht etwa DER, oder? na egal das sieht ja schon mal klasse aus  :razz:  :razz:  und wenn du so richtig am schüppen bist und nicht mehr weiter weißt, komme mal vorbei ich zeige dir wo du weiter machen kannst.  :twisted:  :twisted: also dann wünsche ich dir noch viel schöpp, schöpp und bis denne.


----------



## sanke10 (19. Okt. 2005)

*und los gehts*

Hallo Frank!

Mach mit dem  Teichbau ruhig weiter ,ein bischen Regen kann uns Norddeutschen doch nicht von der arbeit abhalten.
Und mache den Teich tief genug, denn ich habe schon öfters gehört Kois will ich nicht haben . 
Aber plötzlich waren doch welche da!  Frag Thorsten  

          Viele Grüße Lenhart


----------



## Thorsten (19. Okt. 2005)

öhm solche *Fangfragen* beantworte ich nicht


----------



## Thorsten (21. Okt. 2005)

Hi Frank,

wie siehts aus...biste fleißig?

Halte uns hier auf dem laufenden bitte...


----------



## Barbara (21. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Frank,

buddelst Du das alles "zu Fuß" aus oder kommt noch ein Bagger?????????
Was machst Du mit dem Aushub?
Halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden und mache viele Fotos.

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Frank (22. Okt. 2005)

Hi,

ooooh, sind ja doch ein paar dabei die was wissen wollen.    

Also. der Teich selbst ist fertig, mit dem HANDBAGGER. Ich werd hier nachher nochmal Foto(s) einstellen, muss aber jezze erstmal wech.


----------



## Thorsten (22. Okt. 2005)

schon fertig gebuddelt...wahnsinn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Na dann her mit den Pic´s


----------



## Annett (22. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Frank,

ich bin natürlich überhaupt nicht neugierig...


----------



## Frank (22. Okt. 2005)

@ Thorsten,

Geduld, geduld, du bekommst schon noch "deine" Bildchen zum lästern.    

Vorweg aber noch eine Frage. Da ich mich noch auf keine Folie festgelegt habe, könnt ihr mir vllt. noch ein paar nützliche Links zukommen lassen, aber nicht nur was die Folie angeht, sondern auch wo ich Filterpatronen für einen noch zu bauenden Patronenfilter günstig "schießen" kann.

Ich habe da mal eine Site rausgezupft, die farbige Folien vertreibt. Nicht, das ich jetzt unbedingt eine farbige möchte, aber hat jemand erfahrung mit farbigen Folien?

Hier mal der Link:


----------



## Thorsten (22. Okt. 2005)

Hi Frank, 

was heißt hier Geduld ? ... die habe ich nicht. 

Bevor ich auf deine Fragen antworte, will ich erstmal die Bilder sehen  :twisted:


----------



## Frank (22. Okt. 2005)

Hi @ all,

dann will ich mal noch 2 Pics einstellen.

Zum ersten ist zu sagen, das so ein Teich im Vorgarten vllt. doch nicht so ganz das wahre ist. Leider sind dort diverse Leitungen verlegt, die mich nun doch daran hindern, den Teich auf eine Tiefe von ca. 1,3m zu bekommen: Dort sind einmal der Hauptanschluss der Wasserleitung, sowie der Telefonansschluss verlegt. Dieses war mir bekannt, so das ich den Tiefwasserbereich verlegen wollte. Leider bin ich dort jetzt aber auf ein Drängagerohr gestossen. Somit ist meine Tiefe jetzt doch auf ca. 1,10m beschränkt. Aber da ja wie gesagt keine solchen "Ozeanriesen" wie Koi meinen Teich bevölkern sollen, spricht hoffentlich nichts dagegen. 

Zum zweiten ist im Moment noch nicht viel zu sagen. Nur soviel: Auf diesem vom Teichaushub erstellten Hochbeet soll einmal der Bachlauf entstehen. Da werd ich dann wohl noch etwas zum rumbasteln haben, da ich nicht möchte, das es so rauscht wie ein Wasserfall. (Mit Rücksicht auf unsere Nachbarn).


----------



## Annett (22. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Frank,

sieht doch schon ganz gut aus!
Wie wollt Ihr denn das Hochbeet befestigen?
Nicht das bei jeden Regen Erde im Teich landet...
Es sollen wohl tatsächlich schon Leute an ihren Bauchläufen rumgebastelt haben(Wassermenge und Fallhöhe), bis das "Klangbild" harmonisch genug war...


----------



## Frank (23. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Annett,

das Hochbeet soll, sofern die finanziellen Mittel es wieder erlauben, nachher mit einer Trockenmauer aus Bruchsteinen befestigt werden. Evtl. wird an einigen Passagen der Trockenmauer noch ein wenig Mörtel mit eingearbeitet, damit sie in diesen Bereichen wirklich sicher steht. Aber wirklich nur in den nötigen Bereichen. Im allgemeinen möchte ich die Steine nur aufeinanderschichten, um so einen neuen Lebensraum für die unterschiedlichsten Tierarten zu erschaffen. (Ich hoffe es werden sich trotz der angrenzenden Straße, die nicht viel befahren ist, welche einfinden   )

Die Sache mit dem Bachlauf wird nächstes Jahr wohl am meisten Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Da muss ich wohl ganz schön rum basteln, wie du schon sagst, ist gibt in der Tat Leuts, die versuche, Fluss- und Klangbild in Einheit zu bringen.  :twisted:  :twisted:  Mir kommt es insbesondere auf das "Klangbild" an, weil ich den Bachlauf dann Tag und Nacht durchlaufen lassen möchte. Aus diesem Grund sollte er nicht zu laut "rauschen", um Ärger mit den Nachbarn zu vermeiden.


----------



## Thorsten (23. Okt. 2005)

Hi Frank,

wie angedroht will ich dann auch mal   

Das Du nicht tiefer kannst ist echt übel.

Wenn ich mir folgende Bemerkung erlauben darf...

1. Deine verschiedene Zonen finde ich sehr gut, nur halte ich diese für etwas zu schmal.
Du möchtest diese doch bestimmt bepflanzen? Dann solltest Du sie etwas großzügiger gestalten und eine Art Wulst an den Rändern einbringen.





Meiner Erfahrung nach macht das folgenden Sinn: 
Ein abrutschen bzw.verteilen des Substrats durch Fische ist dann nicht mehr gegeben, dieser kleine "Wall" verhindert das!

Ferner würde ich die "Wände" einwenig abschrägen, sieht meiner Meinung nach besser aus, so wirkt das alles einwenig eckig  

Wie stellst Du dir den Übergang Bachlauf-Teich vor?Da fehlt mir immo ein wenig die Phantasie!
Anbei mal das fragende Bild  

So das war es erstmal....


----------



## Frank (23. Okt. 2005)

@ Thorsten,

das wurd ja mal Zeit.  :twisted: 

Also, zu den verschiedenen Zonen: Aus der jetzigen Blickrichtung, sind sie in der Tat nur ca. 30 - 40 cm breit. Doch das ist an diesen stellen absichtlich. Weiter hinten, da, wo der Teich "breiter" wird, haben die Zonen so 50 - 70 cm.
Ich schätze das dürfte reichen.

Zur Wulst kann ich nur sagen: sicher hast du recht. Ich habe dieses auch noch vor. Da ich aber im Moment nur "ausgehoben" habe, warte ich mit der Wulst noch, bis die Folie, bzw. das Flies eingelegt wird. Dann habe ich dort vor auch noch ein wenig Mörtel beizumischen, um diese stabiler zu machen. Aber wie gesagt, das mit der Folie dauert noch ein wenig. Und obwohl die Erde ab einer Tiefe von ca. 30 cm sehr gut "gewachsen" ist, will heißen sehr fest ist, besteht immer noch ein gewisses Restrisiko des Abrutschens. Und wenn ich dann jetzt schon die Wulst einbringe, wäre diese auch wieder futsch.

Das Abschrägen der Wände hätte für mich meiner Meinung nach folgende Nachteile: Entweder ich würde die Wasseroberfläche vergrößern müssen, was aber nicht unbedingt zu dem doch relativ kleinen Garten wirklich passt, oder ich käme nicht mehr so "tief", wo ich durch die verschiedenen Leitungen sowieso schon dran gehindert bin.

So, jezze alles klärchen? Oder noch frägen? Dann imma her damit.


----------



## Dodi (23. Okt. 2005)

*Farbige Folie*

Hallo, Frank!

Wir haben beim letzten Teichbau olivgrüne Folie verlegt. 
Sieht m. E. viel besser und natürlicher aus als schwarze, vor allem sehen bei diesem Úntergrund die Fische besser aus.
Leider verschmutzt mit der Zeit die Folie und es ist nicht mehr soviel davon zu sehen...

Deshalb würde ich auch keinesfalls eine z. B. blaue oder hellgrüne Folie nehmen, die würde über kurz oder lang nur "scheckig" aussehen!

Anbei ein Foto, wo der Teich gerade fast fertig war und schon einige kleine Fische drin sind.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir bei Deiner Entscheidung ein wenig helfen!


----------



## Frank (23. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Dodi,

danke für deine Antwort.

Ehrlich gesagt, überlege ich eine beige Folie einzubringen, da mein Substrat aus Sand - Lehmgemisch bestehen soll.

Wer hat sonst noch Erfahrung mit farbiger Folie, vllt. sogar mit einer beigen??


----------



## Thorsten (23. Okt. 2005)

rehi Frank,

ok. kann ich verstehen.Dachte das Profil würde so bleiben, dass Du das mit der Wulst schon in Planung hast, kann ich ja nicht wissen.

Eine Antwort bezüglich Übergang, Teich-Bauchlauf steht aber noch aus.
Wie willst Du das bewerkstelligen?


----------



## Barbara (23. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Frank,

ich finde auch, dass das bisher gut aussieht. 
Wegen des Verhältnisses kleiner Garten zu Wasserfläche: ich habe Bilder gesehen, in denen fast der ganze Garten aus Wasser bestand - das sieht toll aus. Solange Ihr noch Platz zum Sitzen am Wasser habt, würde ich die Wasserfläche ruhig vergrößern.
Bezüglich der farbigen Folie: ich habe mir gerade einen Schwimmteich mit smaragdgrüner Folie angeschaut. Man sieht dort jede kleine Ablagerung und ich finde das hellgrün sieht irgendwie unnatürlich aus. Aber ich bin auch noch unentschlossen welche Folie ich für meinen Schwimmteich nehmen soll.

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Frank (23. Okt. 2005)

Hi Thorsten,

ach du je, wusste ich doch, das ich da noch was vergessen habe.    

Wie du dir sicher denken kannst, soll der Bachlauf einmal ober auf dem Hochbeet beginnen. Von dort kommt er dann in einer Linksbiegung auf dich zu (auf dem Foto :twisted: ) Leider ist das untere Ende nicht mehr auf dem Foto zu sehen. Aber dort soll er von einer letzten Staustufe in den Teich überfließen.


----------



## Thorsten (23. Okt. 2005)

rehi,

soweit so klar...aber wie willst Du den Übergang gestalten? Komplett mit Folie oder Ufermatten ?

So ganz, kann ich mir das noch nicht vorstellen


----------



## Frank (23. Okt. 2005)

@ Thorsten,

neinnein, nix Ufermatte!!! Wie sieht denn das aus??? Nein, wie oben weiter schon geschrieben, habe ich vor in dem Bereich eine Trockenmauer zu erstellen. 

Haste wieder ned alles gelesen, wa?  :razz:  :razz:


----------



## jochen (24. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Frank !!

Auch ich habe deinen Teichbau verfolgt, da ich aber ein Neuling hier bin können dir hier alle Anderen sicher bessere Vorschläge schreiben.
Ich habe mir Gedanken wegen deiner Teichtiefe gemacht....bzw den vorhandenen Leitungen die dich stören.
Von der Telefonleitung musst du natürlich die Finger lassen, die Drainage kannst du wegen den Gefälle nicht ändern, aber die Wasserleitung kannst du eigentlich leicht tieferlegen, wenn es nicht gerade die Hauptleitung für die gesamte Straßenverteilung ist!
Wenn es also nur deine eigene Hauszuleitung sein sollte und eine PE Leitung ist ginge das relativ einfach zu machen....Frag doch einfach mal einen "Wasserfritzen" aus deinen Umkreis...
Wenn es den geht würden es dir deine Fische mit Sicherheit danken !


----------



## Frank (24. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Jochen,

das ist doch schon ein recht guter Rat. 

Nur leider liegt die Wasserleitung an der Stelle, an der der Teich die "engste" Passage hat. Will heißen: in diesem Bereich steige ich sowieso schon wieder leicht an.

@ all,

Hmmm, allerdings, durch diesen Ratschlag, bin ich jetzt am überlegen, den Teich vllt. nicht L-förmig, sondern eher "Ovalförmig" anzulegen. Dann würde es sich unter Umständen lohnen die Wasserzuleitung zu ändern, sofern möglich.

Jetzt möchte ich von euch aber erst noch einmal etwas Grundlegendes wissen: Mein zukünftiger Teich hat jetzt eine Tiefe von 1,20 m, d. h. nach einlegen des Flieses, der Folie und des Substrates werde ich dann eine Tiefe von ca. 1,10 m haben. Das ganze auf einer Fläche von ungefähr 3,5 m². Ist das eurer Meinung nach ausreichend, oder sollte ich mich doch noch mal ans buddeln machen. Das würde ich allerdings aus zweierlei Gründen sehr ungerne durchführen. Zum ersten habe ich eine ziemlich genaue Vorstellung von dem, wie mein Garten, wenn er denn mal "erwachsen" ist, im Gesamteindruck erscheinen wird, (kleinere Änderrungen lassen sich nie vermeiden). Zum zweiten, kann ich meine Frau nur schwer davon überzeugen, den Teich größer zu gestalten, da ihr dieser Teich schon fast zu groß ist. (Im Verhältnis zum übrigen Garten)

Also meldet euch bitte nochmal zur Tiefe.


----------



## Thorsten (24. Okt. 2005)

Hi Frank,

auch auf der Gefahr hin mich bei Uta unbeliebt zu machen   , ich würde auf jedenfall noch versuchen an Tiefe zu gewinnen. 

Glaube mir eins....später wirst Du es irgendwann bereuen.

Also ran an die Schüppe...


P.S: 
Mein Angebot war ernst gemeint, also sag wann!


----------



## Barbara (25. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Frank,

also mein Mann wollte auch nur einen ganz kleinen Teich und ich habe ihn dann während des buddelns einfach etwas "ausgedehnt". Heute ist auch mein Mann der Meinung, dass der Teich ruhig etwas größer hätte ausfallen können und ich werde ihn jetzt als Schwimmteich ausbauen. Vielleicht kannst Du Deine Frau ja noch überzeugen.

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Frank (25. Okt. 2005)

@ Thorsten,

herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast es geschafft, nicht etwa das vergrößern des Teiches, sondern die Sache mit dem unbeliebtmachen. :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted: 

@ Barbara,

ich bin noch am ringen...


----------



## Annett (26. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Frank,

auch ich muß Dir sagen: Mach den Teich so groß und auch tief, wie es nur geht!
Frag doch Deine Frau mal, wer den Rasen mähen soll, wenn Du wieder auf Montage bist 
Kein Rasen... kein Mähen.
Ich wäre froh für jeden m² der nicht gemäht werden muß!
Is doch echt nur Freizeitvergeudung, oder?
In der Zeit könntet Ihr/sie genußvoll am Teich sitzen und beim Plätschern des Bachlaufes entspannen...


----------



## Thorsten (27. Okt. 2005)

Hi Frank,

jaaaaa ganz toll  :? 

Jetzt bin ich wieder der Buhmann.... grüße an deine Frau


----------



## Frank (28. Okt. 2005)

Hi,

so ihrs, ihr habt es mal wieder geschafft. Und das natürlich nicht ganz zu unrecht! Ich hab dann heute nochmal die Schaufel geschwungen und den Teich weiter vertieft. Auf die eingezeichnete Wasserleitung bin ich, Gott sei Dank, doch nicht gestossen. (Warum die wohl im Grundstücksplan eingezeichnet ist?) Ich habe jetzt eine Tiefe von ca. 150 cm. Fotos werden morgen folgen, da es jetzt zu dunkel ist. Um diese Tiefe zu erreichen, habe ich allerdings die 40 - 60 cm Pflanzzone teilweise entfernt, und bin sofort nach unten gegangen. Die Überlegung war folgende: Da ich hinter dem Teich ja einen Bachlauf anlegen möchte, werden auf der Seite sowieso nicht so viele Pflanzen, und vor allen dingen so hohe Pflanzen eingesetzt. Sonst würde ich mir ja den Blick auf den Bauchlauf versperren. Fazit: Keine Pflanzen in der Pflanzzone, Pflanzzone überflüssig. 

Auch hatte ich schon überlegt, den Teich höher anzulegen, diese Überlegung habe ich aber wieder beiseite geschoben, da ich sonst die am Teich angrenzende Terasse auch höher legen müsste. Unter dieser sollen nachher nämlich die Filter eingelassen werden. Dazu dann auch gleich noch eine vllt. etwas blöde Frage: wie laut oder leise plätschert das Wasser in den Filtern? Noch erträglich? Weil wie gesagt, die sollen unter die Terasse.

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Frank (29. Okt. 2005)

Ich nochmal,

jetzt das Foto von gestern, Teichvertiefung auf 1,5 m


----------



## jochen (29. Okt. 2005)

hallo Frank !!!

schaut doch schon richtig gut aus....wirst deine Arbeit sicher nicht bereuen, und vor allem werden sich deine Fische freuen! :animalfi: 
Wasserleitungen liegen meistens in einer Tiefe zwischen 1,5m. und 1,8m. also VORSICHT  !!!


----------



## Barbara (30. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Frank,

sieht super aus - die Mühe hat sich gelohnt.
Deine Frage bezüglich Filtergeräusche interessiert mich auch.

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Thorsten (30. Okt. 2005)

Hi Frank,

das sieht doch schon viel besser aus... es hat sich gelohnt.


----------

